# الأنشطار النووي



## مسرة محمد (25 يوليو 2010)

*الإنشطا**ر**النووي*






*الإنشطار النووي هو انفلاق نَوَى ثقيلة لإطلاق طاقاتها،**ويحدث الانشطار النووي حين يَشْطُر الجسيم القاذف نواة مادة الهدف إلى قسمين **متساويين تقريبًا تسمى شظايا الانشطار. وتتألف كل شظية من نواة تحتوي تقريبًا على**نصف عدد النيوترونات والبروتونات في النّواة الأصلية المشطورة. ولا يُطلق تفاعل**الانشطار إلاجزءًا من طاقة النواة. وتؤلف الحرارة معظم هذه الطاقة وما بقي منها**يكون على صورة إشعاع**.*

*يقيس العلماء الطاقة بوحدة تُسَّمى إلكترون فولت**. **ويولِّد احتراق ذَرّة من الكربون في الفحم الحجري أو النفط طاقة مقدارها نحو 3**إلكترون فولت، في حين يولّد انشطار نواة واحدة من اليورانيوم نحو 200 مليون إلكترون **فولت** .*








*النظائر** Isotropes*
*النظائر**هي ذرات تحتوي أنويتها على نفس العدد من البروتونات ولكنها تختلف في عدد**النيوترونات التي تحتويها . ويعني ذلك أن العدد الذري** Z (**عددالبروتونات) للعنصر**الواحد لايتغير في حين يتغير عدده الكتلي** A ( **أي عدد البروتونات + عدد النيوترونات** ). **ويوصف العنصر في تلك الحالة بأن له عدة نظائر . وعموماً فإن لكل عنصر عدداً من**النظائر قد يصل الى خمسين نظير بالنسبة للعناصر الثقيلة . والنظائر هي ترجمة لكلمة**مشتقة من اللغة اليونانية** ( isotopes ) **أي نفس الموضع , ويدل ذلك المعنى على أن**النظائر تقع في نفس المكان من الجدول الدوري للعناصر** .*
*ولنظائر العنصر نفس**الخواص الكيميائية , وعادة ما توجد العناصر الكيميائية في الطبيعة على هيئة مخاليط**من نظائرها المتنوعة . وبعض النظائر لا توجد في الطبيعة بصفة عامة ولكنها تنتج **صناعياً باستخدام المفاعلات والمعجلات النووية** .*




*التفاعل التسلسلي*
*التفاعل التسلسلي هو العملية**الأساسية لتوليد الطاقة في المفاعلات النووية و هو عبارة على عملية إنشطار نووي لكل **مادة مليارات المرات**.*
*و نواة اليورانيوم هي أيسر كل النوى الطبيعية انشطارًا،**لأن فيها عددًا كبيرًا من البروتونات التي تتنافر ويدفع أحدها الآخر بعيدًا عنه**. **لذلك تميل النواة كثيرة البروتونات لأن تتطاير فيمكن شطرها بسهولة**.*
*لذلك يصلح**اليورانيوم وقوداً للمفاعل النووي، إذ يمكنه أن يولِّد سلسلة مستمرة من تفاعلات**الانشطار، وبذلك يُعَدّ مخزونًا دائمًا للطاقة. ولكي تحدث سلسلة التفاعلات يجب أن**تطلق كل نواة منشطرة نيوترونات حرة إضافة إلى النيوترونات المنطلقة مع شظيتي**الانشطار. ويمكن أن يستمر النيوترون الحر في شطر نواة أخرى من اليورانيوم، فيطلق **بذلك عددًا أكبر من النيوترونات الحرة. وتصبح هذه العملية تفاعلاً متسلسلاً **مستديمًا ذاتيًا، حيث تتكرر باستمرار. ولا يصلح لإحداث التفاعل النووي المتسلسل إلا**النوى التي يكون فيها عدد النيوترونات أكبر كثيرًا من عدد البروتونات**.*
*ويُعَدُّ**النظير اليورانيوم** U-238 **وقودًا مثاليًا في التفاعل النووي بسبب وفرته في الطبيعة**. **ولكن نواته تمْتَصُّ النيوترونات الحُرّة عادة دون أن تنشطر، ويصبح النيوترون**الممتص مجرد جزء من النواة. وعلى هذا كان نظير اليورانيوم** U-235 **النادر، المادةَ**الطبيعية الوحيدة التي يمكن أن تستعملها المفاعلات النووية لإحداث تفاعل**متسلسل**.*
*ويصعب جدًا فصل** U-235 **عن** U-238 **في خام اليورانيوم. لذلك، يحتوي الوقود**المستعمل في المفاعلات التجارية عددًا من ذرات** U-238 **أكثر من ذرات** U-235.*

*الاندماج النووي*
*الاندماج النووي**ويطلق عليه أيضًا الالتحام الذري، يحدث عندما تندمج (تتحد) نواتان خفيفتان لتكوِّنا**نواة عنصر أثقل منهما. ويكون وزن ناتج الاندماج أقل من مجموع وَزْن النواتين**الأصليتين، وتتحول المادة المفقودة إلى طاقة**.*
*ولا تحُدث تفاعلات الاندماج التي **تُنتج مقادير كبيرة من الطاقة إلا بوساطة حرارة شديدة جدًا، وتسمى مثل هذه**التفاعلات، التفاعلات النووية الحرارية، وهي التي تنتج طاقة الشمس وطاقة القنبلة**الهيدروجينية**.*
*ولا يحدث التفاعل النووي الحراري إلا في نوع خاص من المادة يسمى**البلازما، وهو غاز مكون من**إلكترونات حُرّة ونوىات حرة. ومن المعلوم أن النوى**تتنافر مع بعضها البعض، غير أنه إذا سُخِّنت البلازما التي تحتوي على نوى ذرية**خفيفة إلى درجة حرارة تبلغ عدة ملايين، فإن النوى تبدأ في حركة سريعة تُمكنِّها من**أن تخترق إحداها الحواجز الكهربائية للأخرى ثم تندمجان**.*


*فائدة الاندماج **النووي تكمن في إطلاقه كميات طاقة أكبر بكثير مما يطلقه الانشطار. و بالاضافة إلى**ذلك، فإن المحيطات تحتوي بشكل طبيعي على كميات كافية من الدويتريوم اللازم للتفاعل**فإذا فلح الإنسان في ترويض تلك الطاقة لتغذية الكوكب بالطاقة لمدة آلاف السنين ،**كما أن المواد المنبعثة عن الاندماج (خصوصا الهيليوم 4)، ليست مواداً**مشعّة**.*

*و على الرغم من العدد الكبير من التجارب التي تم القيام بها في كل**أنحاء العالم منذ خمسين سنة، فإنه لم يتم التوصل إلى بناء مفاعل يعمل بالاندماج،**ولكن الأبحاث في تقدم مستمر لغرض التوصل إلى ذلك . وكل ما اسطاع الإنسان التوصل**إليه في هذا المجال جاء في المجال العسكري بإبتكار القنبلة**الهيدروجينية**.*












*النشاط الإشعاعي*
*أكتشف**النشاط الإشعاعي عن طريق هنري بيكيريل عام 1895م عندما لم يستطيع تصوير أحد الصخور**الطبيعية المحتوية على اليورانيوم وكان ذلك للإشعاعات المتولدة من هذا الصخر التي**تفسد عمل التصوير**.*
*وأكدت هذا الكلام مدام هوري عام 1898م مع زوجها أن معدن**البتشبلند يحتوي على عناصر قادرة على إصدار إشعاعات معينة استطاعت فصل البولونيوم**والراديوم من هذا المعدن**.*
*وفي عام 1899م أكتشف ديبرين عنصر أخرى قادر على**الإشعاع وهو عنصر الأكتينيوم**.*
*وأكتشف رذرفوزد بعد ذلك أن الإشعاعات التي تنطلق**من تلك العناصر هي ثلاثة أنواع: 1- آلفا 2- بيتا 3- كاما**و وجد أن هناك أنحراف**للأولى والثانية ناحية المجال الكهربي أما الأخيرة فلأتبدى أي أنحراف**. *
*اقترح**رذرفورد أن النشاط الإشعاعي للعناصر هي ظاهرة تلقائية خاصة بالعناصر الغير ثابتة**ويستمر انبعاث الإشعاع حتى تصل الى عنصر مستقر (ثابت) تنتهي عنده الظاهرة**.*
*تحول**العنصر الى عنصر أخرى يتبعه دائماً انبعاث أشعة تسمى إشعاعات نووية (لأنها صادرة من**النواة)*
*وقد يكون العنصر الناتج أيضا غير مستقر فتستمر عملية النشاط النووي أو**الإشعاعي تنتهي بعنصر ثابت ومستقر ومتواجد في الطبيعة**....*

*خصائص إشعاعات **آلفا** α*
****تحمل شحنتين موجبتين وكتلتها تساوي 4مرات كتلة الهيدروجين**.*
**تسبب**تأين الهواء الذي تمر به**. *
**لها طاقة كبيرة**. *
**قوة الاختراق ضعيفة ، يمكن**إيقافها باستخدام ورق عادية**.*
**سرعتها أقل من سرعة الضوء**.*

*خصائص إشعاعات **بيتا**β *
****سالبة الشحنة وكتلتها مثل كتلة الإلكترون**.*
*تسبب تأين** (ioniser) **الغاز الذي تمر به**.*

****سرعتها تعادل سرعة الضوء يمكن إيقافها باستخدام**الألواح من الرصاص**.*
****قوة الاختراق تعادل 100مرة من قدرة اختراق جسيمات**آلفا**.*

*خصائص إشعاعات كاما** δ *
****لا تنحرف في وجود أي مجال كهربي أو**مغناطيسي.( لأنة ليس لدينا شحنة**(*
****قوة تأينها للغازات صغيرة**.*
****سرعتها**كبيرة تعادل سرعة الضوء**.*
****قوة اختراقها كبيرة 10-100مرة قدرة أشعة بيتا**.*
****تحتاج الى إيقافها باستخدام عدة سنتيمترات من الرصاص**.*
****ليس لها نظير**آخر**.*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 يوليو 2010)

عاشت الأيادي أختي الفاضلة موضوع مفيد جدا ........


----------



## مسرة محمد (25 يوليو 2010)




----------



## مسرة محمد (25 يوليو 2010)

اشكر مرورك استاذ مهندس المحبة


----------



## مسرة محمد (27 يوليو 2010)

بالمناسبة اعتذر عن الخطأ الاملائي في اسم الموضوع


----------



## السعيد رضا (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراا على الموضوع الهام


----------



## hassan abdo (29 يوليو 2010)

شكرا يا مهندس المحبة على هذه المعلومات القيمة/hassan abdo


----------

